# Elektro Fully von Remsdale



## ebikepower (22. Juni 2012)

*Remsdale 5611  Pedelec - Vorführmodell - vom Hersteller generalüberholt
*
Laufleistung: ca. 300km - Akku ist neuwertig

Neupreis: 3399.00

Remsdale Bikes bestechen durch rahmenintegrierte Akkus, einem super geringem Gewicht und einmalig sportlicher Optik.

Die Akkus können bei Bedarf ohne Mühe bei Remsdale getauscht werden.

Das Modell 5611 ist unser Sinnbild für sportliche Fortbewegung bei den  Pedelecs. Das perfekt abgestimmte und vollgefederte Fahrwerk in  Verbindung mit einer hochwertigen Ausstattung sind der Garant für  atemberaubende Touren abseits befestigter Straßen. Der kraftvolle  Remsdale Antrieb nimmt jeder Steigung den Schrecken und verführt Sie zu  einer schwungvollen Abfahrt. Im urbanen Umfeld sind Bordsteinkanten und  Schlaglöcher nicht mehr existent - worüber sich Ihr Rücken freudig  äußert.    

Gabel: RST TITAN 15AIR 
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Ario 3.2 Luft 
Bremsen: XLC,  hydraulische Scheibenbremsen 
Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze: XLC 
Schaltung:  Sram X4
Gewicht: 19.5kg 
Steuerungsart: Pedelec, Tempomat 
Akku: 36V/240Wh  
Reichweite: bis 80km 
Dauerleisung: 250W Spitzenleistung 480W 
Garantierte  Ladezyklen: min. 300
Ladezeit: ca. 3h
Gewährleistung: keine, da Vorführmodell

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Remsdale-561...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4d0268bc56


----------



## bobons (22. Juni 2012)

ebikepower schrieb:


> ...
> Gewährleistung: keine, da Vorführmodell
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Remsdale-561...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4d0268bc56



Bullshit. Entweder privat oder Händler mit Gewährleistung.
Darf heute echt jeder einen Laden aufmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebikepower (22. Juni 2012)

Da es sich um ein Vorführmodell zum reduzierten Preis handelt erfolgt der Verkauf ohne Gewährleistung. Neuware zum reguären Preis wird natürlich nur mit Gewährleistung verkauft.


----------



## othu (22. Juni 2012)

Det ist aber in Deutschland nicht zulässig, ob dir das gefällt oder nicht.
Du Händler=Verkauf mit Gewährleistung, ob neu oder gebraucht ist dabei Wurscht, du kannst bei Gebrauchtwaren lediglich den Gewährleistungszeitraum auf 6 Monate begrenzen.

Sollte man als Kaufmann aber wissen...


----------



## saturno (22. Juni 2012)

ebikepower schrieb:


> Da es sich um ein Vorführmodell zum reduzierten Preis handelt erfolgt der Verkauf ohne Gewährleistung. Neuware zum reguären Preis wird natürlich nur mit Gewährleistung verkauft.



was für ein schwachsinn und das vom händler. sobald man als händler verkauft ist man in der haftung/garantie/gewährleistung. bei gebrauchträdern 1 jahr. und setzt mal ein impressum bei der bucht rein, sonst wird euer ach so tolles vorführmodell zum reinfall in sachen verstoß gegen das fernabsatzgesetz.


und komm jetzt nicht mit privatverkauf wie auf der seite angegeben, denn welch ein zufall

artikelstandort schorndorf

firmenadresse remsdale

Remsdale.com


Sonnenscheins Str. 27
73614 Schorndorf


----------

